# Bild speichern



## F_P_aus_K (12. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

wer weis wie ich eine applet funktion zum bild speichern generieren kann.

vielen dank
frank


----------



## Drake (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo

wer weiß wie diese Frage gemeint ist? 

Du solltest schon 'etwas' näher beschreiben was du wo erreichen möchtest und woran es bisher scheitert.

mfg
Drake


----------



## F_P_aus_K (13. Jul 2007)

ich will aus einem java applet ein bild auf dem Server speichern etwa so:


```
ImageIO.write(MyImage, "jpeg", new File("MyImage.jpg"));
```

nur das man aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht einfach so auf dem Server speichern kann.

Ich weis aber das es möglich ist, weil ich solche applets schon gesehen hab.

vielen Dank
Gruss
Frank


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jul 2007)

F_P_aus_K hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weis aber das es möglich ist, weil ich solche applets schon gesehen hab.


´
Dann werden diese Applets eine Verbindung zum Server aufbauen
und das Bild _uploaden_. Entweder per FTP oder auf dem Server
läuft ein Programm, das das Bild annimmt und speichert.

Vom Applet alleine kannst du jedenfalls nicht
auf das Dateisystem des Servers zugreifen.


----------



## F_P_aus_K (13. Jul 2007)

OKverstehe,

und wie erstelle ich eine ftp verbindung oder lieber währe mir ein weiteres Programm, welches das Bild annimmt.
ich hab gehört mit php soll sowas möglich sein.

vielen Dank
Farnk


----------

